# First odd shaped cigar in my collection!



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Haha here is my latest purchase.. 

Drew Estate Egg.

I'm starting a collection of odd shaped cigars and this is the first one:redface: 

Now to find some Culebras! (not to mention an OpusX football )


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah I have seen one of those before. You should buy two of everything so you can smoke one.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

That thing looks like a snake after a raccoon meal...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

You really should get one of those Opus X Footballs. Man those things are huge!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

BTW Chris if you're looking for odd shaped cigars...cigarsarge has a trade on the go for a CAO Artistry of Champions set. You should check it out:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t4548-trade.html


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Yeah I have seen one of those before. You should buy two of everything so you can smoke one.


from what i've heard about this one...don't smoke it


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> from what i've heard about this one...don't smoke it


LOL yeah I've heard the same thing... they also only had 2 so I figured I'd let someone else get one.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I tried one many moons ago, and it was not half bad. strange with the huge amount of ash, but pretty good flavors if I rember correctly.


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

For some Crazy reason that thing creeps me out just looking at it


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

mate, that looks soooo cool! Enjoy keeping it. Yeah, I would buy 2. I couldnt help myself. I would have to torch it.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

what does it taste like?


----------

